# How to find English Family Doc in Malaga Capital?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi guys & gals. My health has taken a turn for the worse, so when I arrive in Malaga Capital in September, I'm going to need to have a family doctor lined up to take over my healthcare. I'm going to need an English-speaking family doc. Since I'm coming as a Spanish citizen, I'll be using public healthcare. Is there anyone who knows of a database of English-speaking family doctors in the public healthcare system in Malaga Capital? I've seen some listings on the net, but I don't know whether or not they're reputable. I hope that's not too much to ask. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Unfortunately, if the healthcare system in Andalucia works like it does in País Vasco and in Cantabria, you will be assigned a doctor with no choice. 

One question: are you certain you are going to immediately be covered by local healthcare? For example, when my husband ran out of unemployment pay, we somehow had to be covered by his parents.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> Unfortunately, if the healthcare system in Andalucia works like it does in País Vasco and in Cantabria, you will be assigned a doctor with no choice.


Yes, you are assigned to the nearest health center (it depends on where you live) and also assigned to a doctor in that health center. However you are free to request a different doctor in that same health center. Unfortunately that other doctor has the right to refuse the request and not take on new patients - and this is what has always happened to me when I've requested a change of GP. So there's no guarantee that you'll get the doctor you want.



elenetxu said:


> One question: are you certain you are going to immediately be covered by local healthcare? For example, when my husband ran out of unemployment pay, we somehow had to be covered by his parents.


I wondered this myself, because I thought the new law said that you had to be paying into the system (or be retired or on unemployment) to use it.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> Hi guys & gals. My health has taken a turn for the worse, so when I arrive in Malaga Capital in September, I'm going to need to have a family doctor lined up to take over my healthcare. I'm going to need an English-speaking family doc. Since I'm coming as a Spanish citizen, I'll be using public healthcare. Is there anyone who knows of a database of English-speaking family doctors in the public healthcare system in Malaga Capital? I've seen some listings on the net, but I don't know whether or not they're reputable. I hope that's not too much to ask. :fingerscrossed:


You can't pick and choose your doctor here in Malaga, but I do know there are some great doctors in Malaga who do not speak English. If you are fortunate to get a good doctor, get someone to go with you to translate.
As someone pointed out, you can ask. You can ask anything you like, but in my centro de salud it is not possible to request a doctor, but you may be lucky and get the doctor you want


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Trying to pick the doctor you want can have it's problems. My first doctor spoke fantastic English, but she left and we had another good doctor, but he couldn't speak English. He then left and we have another doctor who has fairly good English.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Yes, you are assigned to the nearest health center (it depends on where you live) and also assigned to a doctor in that health center. However you are free to request a different doctor in that same health center. Unfortunately that other doctor has the right to refuse the request and not take on new patients - and this is what has always happened to me when I've requested a change of GP. So there's no guarantee that you'll get the doctor you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered this myself, because I thought the new law said that you had to be paying into the system (or be retired or on unemployment) to use it.


Allheart should be covered as a Spanish National - when the rules changed in 2012 all Spanish Nationals or anyone already legally resident here became entitled to healthcare, regardless of contributions

that said, it might take a little while to sort out, as a newly arrived Spanish National who has never lived here before!!

and I agree - although_ in theory_ you have choice of doctors, it doesn't always happen that way in practice, & I doubt very much that there will be any kind of official list of English speaking family practitioners


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

When we first went to register with a Dr at our health centre we were given a list of Drs (3) and asked which we wanted. It varies between health centres.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. It didn't occur to me that I couldn't choose my own family doctor in Spain. So thank you for explaining that. It's the same here, that there is what they call a "catchment area" for doctors. But we're allowed to go outside the catchment area without too much problem. None of my doctors are in my catchment area; they're all in Toronto. 

Aron, thank you for giving the specifics for Malaga. 


As to whether or not I'm covered by public healthcare... I think as soon as I have a permanent address in Spain I can apply for the Empadronamiento and then I get my health card. But I don't have a permanent address yet, as I'm just doing a rental for the month of September. Since you guys aren't too sure as to coverage, I will call the Embassy in Ottawa next week as to the rules, just to be sure. 

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your help.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Just to add that you guys answered my question... Since I don't know where I'll be living permanently yet, I don't know what catchment area I'll be in, so finding a family doctor before moving to Spain isn't possible. This is one of those situations where that faith thing comes in handy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Thank you all for your replies. It didn't occur to me that I couldn't choose my own family doctor in Spain. So thank you for explaining that. It's the same here, that there is what they call a "catchment area" for doctors. But we're allowed to go outside the catchment area without too much problem. None of my doctors are in my catchment area; they're all in Toronto.
> 
> Aron, thank you for giving the specifics for Malaga.
> 
> ...


you'll have to get a Social Security number as well, before you can register with a doctor, but since you have your Spanish passport & DNI that should be a formality

whatever the 'rules' might be, what actually happens 'on the ground' is very often totally different

as I said, while you can _in theory_ choose your doctor, they can refuse you - perhaps if the list is full, or for some other reason


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you'll have to get a Social Security number as well, before you can register with a doctor, but since you have your Spanish passport & DNI that should be a formality
> 
> whatever the 'rules' might be, what actually happens 'on the ground' is very often totally different
> 
> as I said, while you can _in theory_ choose your doctor, they can refuse you - perhaps if the list is full, or for some other reason


On getting to Spain, I won't have a DNI - only a Spanish passport. The Embassy of Spain in Ottawa told me that on getting to Spain, I first have to get the Empadronamiento. Then I can apply for the DNI and health card. I'm going to check this all out again, though, because it could take a very long time for all of this identification to get through, and I'm hoping, as you say that 'on the ground' the rules may be different, in that I can be covered without all the ID completed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> On getting to Spain, I won't have a DNI - only a Spanish passport. The Embassy of Spain in Ottawa told me that on getting to Spain, I first have to get the Empadronamiento. Then I can apply for the DNI and health card. I'm going to check this all out again, though, because it could take a very long time for all of this identification to get through, and I'm hoping, as you say that 'on the ground' the rules may be different, in that I can be covered without all the ID completed.


ok, so you need to resgister on the padrón, get a DNI & a SS number

then register with a doctor

you can't register with a doctor without the SS number - not sure about the DNI, since us foreigners can't get one


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> ok, so you need to resgister on the padrón, get a DNI & a SS number
> 
> then register with a doctor
> 
> you can't register with a doctor without the SS number - not sure about the DNI, since us foreigners can't get one


That's a lot of ID before getting healthcare. I hope I don't have to cancel my flight.

It's so frustrating falling into the category of a Spanish citizen because the rules are different for me and the rules are in Spanish. But you guys know more about Spain than I do, and undoubtedly most of you know more Spanish than I do. Brings to mind the song by Canadian singer Alanis Morissette, "Ironic."


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> That's a lot of ID before getting healthcare. I hope I don't have to cancel my flight.
> 
> It's so frustrating falling into the category of a Spanish citizen because the rules are different for me and the rules are in Spanish. But you guys know more about Spain than I do, and undoubtedly most of you know more Spanish than I do. Brings to mind the song by Canadian singer Alanis Morissette, "Ironic."


why on earth would you have to cancel your flight??

it's much easier for you in fact

anyone else moving to Spain wouldn't get state healthcare at all unless they were paying into the system in some way

a Canadian would have pretty much no chance of moving to Spain anyway

an EU citizen would have to prove that they have healthcare provision already & that they can financially support themselves, or they wouldn't be able to register as resident 

after my husband died & I had to redo lots of paperwork & get my children added as _my _dependents, I even had to send their birth certs back to the UK for apostilles (not cheap that, either) - the same birth certs that had been accepted by govt departments for the previous 8 years!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> why on earth would you have to cancel your flight??
> 
> it's much easier for you in fact


Because my health has taken a turn for the worse, and I need medical care right away. Yes, I realise it's easier and faster as a Spanish citizen, but it may not be not easy enough or fast enough. I'll call the Embassy next week and find out just how quickly I can do this. 



xabiachica said:


> after my husband died & I had to redo lots of paperwork & get my children added as _my _dependents, I even had to send their birth certs back to the UK for apostilles (not cheap that, either) - the same birth certs that had been accepted by govt departments for the previous 8 years!


My condolences for your husband's passing. I didn't know. I've heard on the forum and elsewhere that the bureaucracy and red tape in Spain is atrocious. It's the same in Canada. Your story here points to that. Getting healthcare in place points to that too.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> It's the same in Canada.


You ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

You could always go for private health care if you can afford it and if it is imperative.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> You ain't seen nothin' yet.


LOL!



Pazcat said:


> You could always go for private health care if you can afford it and if it is imperative.


Really?! They have family doctors in private healthcare? I didn't know that. That's a great idea. Thank you. 

Does anyone know how much appointments cost? I do have an income. If it's not too expensive, perhaps I could see a private family doc before lining up a public family doc. Is that possible? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> Really?! They have family doctors in private healthcare? I didn't know that. That's a great idea. Thank you.
> 
> Does anyone know how much appointments cost? I do have an income. If it's not too expensive, perhaps I could see a private family doc before lining up a public family doc. Is that possible? :fingerscrossed:


Family doctors, general practitioners, whatever they're called. Look for "medicina general" doctors. 

I just checked Mapfre's "cuadro medico" (list of doctors) under "medicina general" and there are at least four pages of doctors listed. I am willing to bet that at least one of them speaks English! 

I don't know if you could get insurance based on preexisting conditions. However, when I have visited a private doctor I've usually paid between 25 to 80 euros out of pocket. Being from the US, I find this to be quite cheap. 

Seeing a private doctor is probably going to be your best bet. The problem that you are going to run into is that any medicine you are given by a private doc is not covered by the state scheme, so you'd be paying 100% of the cost. Depending on what condition you have, that could get expensive. 

*PLEASE* talk to the embassy or get in contact with Andalucia's health board to check whether or not you will be immediately covered by them. I have my doubts.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Allheart,
I can't remember where you are headed for but each area seems to have its own rules.
My Mexican husband, while waiting for his permanent certificate and with an existing medical condition, had to resort to a private doc who charged 50 euros and renewed his prescription. The empadronamiento takes two minutes once you have a place to stay.
I read of expats having to translate their marriage certificates, etc. but here I was very proudly told that while we did need the certificate to be updated to within three months amongst them all they could quite happily translate Portugese, French, German, Italian certificates. I doubt that the British Immigration could offer that service.
Perhaps, just perhaps, you are getting nervous as the day approaches.
Cheers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> Allheart,
> I can't remember where you are headed for but each area seems to have its own rules.
> My Mexican husband, while waiting for his permanent certificate and with an existing medical condition, had to resort to a private doc who charged 50 euros and renewed his prescription. The empadronamiento takes two minutes once you have a place to stay.
> I read of expats having to translate their marriage certificates, etc. but here I was very proudly told that while we did need the certificate to be updated to within three months amongst them all they could quite happily translate Portugese, French, German, Italian certificates. I doubt that the British Immigration could offer that service.
> ...


it should be more straightforward for Allheart though - even though he is coming from Canada, he has Spanish Nationality & holds a Spanish passport already


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it should be more straightforward for Allheart though - even though he is coming from Canada, he has Spanish Nationality & holds a Spanish passport already


"she"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> "she"


she then 

must have missed where that bit of info came out!!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Indeed you did.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

This page is the reason I'm not so sure your healthcare will be totally automatic: 
http://www.ocu.org/salud/desempleo/informe/derecho-a-sanidad-publica/stampa


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> This page is the reason I'm not so sure your healthcare will be totally automatic:
> http://www.ocu.org/salud/desempleo/informe/derecho-a-sanidad-publica/stampa


But that site seems to indicate that as a Spanish citizen she would be eligible for state health care, as long as she doesn't earn over 100,000€/year (which she'd have to demonstrate).

However, it also indicates that all EU citizens with incomes under 100,000€ are eligible too - and we know that isn't happening.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> But that site seems to indicate that as a Spanish citizen she would be eligible for state health care, as long as she doesn't earn over 100,000€/year (which she'd have to demonstrate).
> 
> However, it also indicates that all EU citizens with incomes under 100,000€ are eligible too - and we know that isn't happening.


yeah - that's why I think Allheart would be entitled - unless there's a caveat that she would have had to have been a Spanish National on the date the law was passed 


that's the caveat for all EU citizens with incomes under 100,000€ being eligible 

everyone I know who has applied under those circumstances (being able to prove residency before that date, not being entitled to healthcare elsewhere & able to prove income under 100,000€) _has _been accepted though


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, I'm a she, not a he. 

As a general comment to all of you who have posted here, you have helped me incredibly. I've spent the past few days with my Spanish-speaking friend talking to the Embassy in Spain, reading through tons of internet material and calling various government departments in Spain to sort this out.

I had misunderstood terribly the identification I need in Spain, especially for healthcare. I thought all I needed for healthcare was my Spanish citizenship, my passport, a job and the empadronamiento. My Spanish citizenship alone does entitle me to all of the aforementioned. However, I need a long list of ID like you guys mention here before I can actually get healthcare. I knew about the other ID, but I thought I would get healthcare before getting the other ID. Crapola.

In case anyone else is interested as to what is needed for a Spaniard who is going to live in Spain for the first time, here's the info. If I'm wrong about anything, please correct me.

Spaniards who are entitled to healthcare (I fall under Section B-1-a):
Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social: Asistencia Sanitaria en Canadá

Steps to getting healthcare:

1. Spanish citizenship.

2. Spanish passport.

3. Empadronamiento. Get from City Hall where you'll be living. If you're not on the lease, the lease holder can vouch for you as long as they have the proper ID.

4. DNI (Portal Oficial sobre el DNI electrÃ³nico:.). Get from police station where you'll be living. (I think this is similar to the DNE.)

5. Seguridad Social (social security).
Seguridad Social:Conócenos

6. Health card. For Andalucía, scroll down to "Procedimientos presenciales," which explains how to get your card for the first time: https://ws003.juntadeandalucia.es/pls/intersas/servicios.informacion_tarjeta

For those of you who spoke of a birth certificate... You're right that I need a special birth certificate issued for the sole purpose of obtaining my DNI. So I'm calling the Consulate of Spain in Toronto tomorrow to request that. This is question #3 of FAQs here:
Portal Oficial sobre el DNI electrÃ³nico :. Preguntas Frecuentes#

There are two pieces of ID I'm still looking into that don't fit in these six steps yet. One is the Social Security number and the other is the CIF/NIF (similar to the NIE). But I'm pretty bug-eyed right now and I'm moving to a new apartment on Monday so don't have more time for this right now. Thank you all again for pitching in to help me out.

So you've answered my question as to finding a family doc in Spain, and I'll repose my question... I'm looking for a family doctor who works in the private system and who can speak English. Does anyone have a listing of such doctors for Malaga Capital? Pretty please with sugar on top? 

:fingerscrossed: (Another wish in the Expat Forum Wishing Well.)


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> There are two pieces of ID I'm still looking into that don't fit in these six steps yet. One is the Social Security number and the other is the CIF/NIF (similar to the NIE).


Your NIF (your fiscal ID number) is the same as your DNI number. It will have 8 digits and a letter. eg: 12345678Y. It is just a number, not a physical document, because the physical document showing your NIF is your DNI. A CIF is the fiscal ID number assigned to a business, so you won't have that. 

To get your social security number you have to go to the main Social Security office that corresponds to your residence. You probably have to make an appointment online (I know you have to to do other things at the Social Security office) but I'm not sure about that for what you want to do.

Sorry I can't help you with a list of English speaking doctors - I'm not in the Malaga area.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply, Kalohi. Do you know where these fit into the 6-step list above? Also, I'll ask specifically about both below.



kalohi said:


> Your NIF (your fiscal ID number) is the same as your DNI number. It will have 8 digits and a letter. eg: 12345678Y. It is just a number, not a physical document, because the physical document showing your NIF is your DNI. A CIF is the fiscal ID number assigned to a business, so you won't have that.


Yes, I read that online and understand that. But I don't know whether I should get a CIF or an NIF because I'll be self-employed (autonomo) as a medical transcriptionist working for hospitals. I think my situation would be similar to those who are self-employed on the forum who teach English privately without a physical office. But my understanding is that the CIF and NIF are for Spaniards, and the NIE is for non-Spaniards. So I don't know if you'll know the answer as to whether I should get the CIF or NIF.



kalohi said:


> To get your social security number you have to go to the main Social Security office that corresponds to your residence. You probably have to make an appointment online (I know you have to to do other things at the Social Security office) but I'm not sure about that for what you want to do.


I read online that an employer will apply for this number, but as self-employed, I have to register for that # myself. I can't find info anywhere as to what ID I need to get this #. So that's my main question about this ID (where in the 6 steps). 



kalohi said:


> Sorry I can't help you with a list of English speaking doctors - I'm not in the Malaga area.


I know you would if you could.  

Again, thank you.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> I don't know whether I should get a CIF or an NIF because I'll be self-employed (autonomo) as a medical transcriptionist working for hospitals. I think my situation would be similar to those who are self-employed on the forum who teach English privately without a physical office. But my understanding is that the CIF and NIF are for Spaniards, and the NIE is for non-Spaniards. So I don't know if you'll know the answer as to whether I should get the CIF or NIF.
> 
> I read online that an employer will apply for this number, but as self-employed, I have to register for that # myself. I can't find info anywhere as to what ID I need to get this #. So that's my main question about this ID (where in the 6 steps).


Self-employed workers use their NIF. You don't have to do anything to get it. You'll have it as soon as you get your DNI.

Signing on to Seguridad Social as self-employed complicates the matter quite a bit because first you have to set up your self-employed status. So you're going to have to add more steps to your plan. Personally I would use a gestor to handle the autonomo paperwork and get you onto Seguridad Social, but maybe other posters who have done this can walk you through it. All of this would happen after getting your DNI and before getting your health card.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Self-employed workers use their NIF. You don't have to do anything to get it. You'll have it as soon as you get your DNI.
> 
> Signing on to Seguridad Social as self-employed complicates the matter quite a bit because first you have to set up your self-employed status. So you're going to have to add more steps to your plan. Personally I would use a gestor to handle the autonomo paperwork and get you onto Seguridad Social, but maybe other posters who have done this can walk you through it. All of this would happen after getting your DNI and before getting your health card.


I used a gestor - it was worth every cent of the 100€ for the time it saved me trailing round different offices in a town the other side of the mountain!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

kalohi said:


> Self-employed workers use their NIF. You don't have to do anything to get it. You'll have it as soon as you get your DNI.


Awesome! So you answered both my questions - that the NIF is what I need, and that getting my NIF fits into the same step as getting my DNI (step #4). Thank you!



kalohi said:


> Signing on to Seguridad Social as self-employed complicates the matter quite a bit because first you have to set up your self-employed status. So you're going to have to add more steps to your plan. Personally I would use a gestor to handle the autonomo paperwork and get you onto Seguridad Social, but maybe other posters who have done this can walk you through it. All of this would happen after getting your DNI and before getting your health card.


Are you saying here that getting my Social Security # is part of registering with Seguridad Social, i.e. step #5?

I've looked into registering as autonomo and doing the taxes, and it's a heck of a lot of work that I haven't a clue about. So I like your suggestion to use a gestor. Thank you.



xabiachica said:


> I used a gestor - it was worth every cent of the 100€ for the time it saved me trailing round different offices in a town the other side of the mountain!


Thank you for your input. Yes, indeed, that's a real bang for the buck. Sold!!!


----------

